# International Executive Lease Program Experiance



## marvenmassey (Feb 4, 2006)

*BMW Financial Services offers a financing program for International Executives working in the United States. International Executives are customers on a work assignment for a limited number of years with the following Visa Classifications: E-1, E-2, H-1B1, H-1C, H-2A, H-2B, L-1A, L-1B, O-1, O-2, P-1, P-3, R-1, R-2. Due to the nature of this work, an international executive will generally not have an established credit bureau in the U.S. This may result in the applicant having a difficult time obtaining automotive credit. The International Executive Program is not designed for individuals that are Visitors, students, permanent resident aliens, or have asylum status. Permanent resident aliens who can prove their residency status will be subject to normal credit approval procedures. Individuals with a student or visitor class visa are not eligible for financing under the International Executive Program.*

Hi Guys - aove is the detail on a special lease program from BMWFS...I am in the US for the next 2 - 3 years at least. Does anyone have experiance with this?

Cheers
Marven


----------

